# Digital Dash problem



## cmack (Jan 13, 2004)

Ok heres the details, my friends 91 nx1600's digi dash isn't working. Recently his car was broken into and the stereo was stolen out of it. He put his old deck in and it shorted out or something because the deck doesn't work anymore... and neither does the dash. He says he checked all the fuses and they are ok. When I was out with him tonight i noticed that the dash lights still work along with the fuel light (no fuel gauge LOL) and all other dash lights (signals, high beams, sealbelt, etc.) all of the other lights in the car work fine but his dash just went out. I dont know if anybody has had a problem like this before but i tried searching and didn't find to much (maybe i'm just to lazy who knows). Any help would be greatly appriciated

Thanks


----------



## Impooter (Sep 4, 2005)

cmack said:


> Ok heres the details, my friends 91 nx1600's digi dash isn't working. Recently his car was broken into and the stereo was stolen out of it. He put his old deck in and it shorted out or something because the deck doesn't work anymore... and neither does the dash. He says he checked all the fuses and they are ok. When I was out with him tonight i noticed that the dash lights still work along with the fuel light (no fuel gauge LOL) and all other dash lights (signals, high beams, sealbelt, etc.) all of the other lights in the car work fine but his dash just went out. I dont know if anybody has had a problem like this before but i tried searching and didn't find to much (maybe i'm just to lazy who knows). Any help would be greatly appriciated
> 
> Thanks


heres what i know from personal experience with messing around inside the dash...is that often when you remove somthing like a stereo and even gently tug on the wires it can possibly dislodge some other connectors , what may have happened is that when the dude stole his deck, he just yanked it out, and maybe unplugged some stuff in his dash, my advice would be to take a look underneath the dash, may help, i dunno....


----------



## Seikenman (May 11, 2004)

This happened to me when I first got my car. It has some ghetto tape deck in it and the harness connector was cut and the wire were spliced in. However, there was exposed copper wire everywhere. One day I push the radio back in after it slid foward (no brakets  ) and suddenly my dash went out...once I got it home I checked most of the fuses I could think of...then I thought...maybe it's the "audio" fuse....it was...I replaced it, and the dash worked. Hope this works and he just over looked the audio fuse. :thumbup:


----------



## cmack (Jan 13, 2004)

thanks for the replys, after checking ALL of the fuses we found out that it was the audio fuse. now its working again :cheers:


----------

